# Palette cleansers



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

Do members have go to `palette cleansers` between extensive Classical listening before going on to more Classical pieces?

I'm currently listening to a Spotify `radio station` of Brazilian Samba star Beth Carvalho.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I listen to R&B. Currently I'm on a Sam Brown kick.


----------



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

I used to have a go to of Corsican music. It's very `island like` sang in Corsu language.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

The Andrews Sisters. Kate Smith. Judy Garland


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

For me, it's usually guitar-heavy music like KISS, AC/DC, Gary Moore, etc.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

I have pretty diverse tastes in music. Went through a Jazz phase over the Winter period was listening to a lot of Swing stuff like Benny Carter. Rediscovered a great 80s group called The Bible ( their album Eureka is outstanding).Then delved straight back into almost exclusively classical for the last few months. So yeah I do dip in and out from time to time.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

no, not really. A pallet cleanser would be like a drink of water between bites. I'm not interested in tasting the water in that case

I see music is a vast ocean to be explored. So for me it isn't a bad thing to listen to any style of music, it doesn't need to be classical music all the time. And just because you might like to listen to some good old rock and roll, that doesn't mean you don't have good taste in music.

I know I'm not a philistine, even though I am presently listening to Bruno Mars.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Working with acrylic paints, plain water makes a good pallet cleanser. With oils, you'll need paint thinner.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lately it's been the other way around. An occasional classical CD among my jazz and rock listening.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

littlejohnuk1 said:


> before going on to more Classical pieces?


Generally, yes. 

Most times it's just the last 20-30 minutes of the day after 6-7 hours of classical.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Always one or two recordings, some kind of deal with my other half


----------

